# NTD or saddleback?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

One of my newer (4 months) danio suddenly developed white across his back just in front of his dorsal. Actually it looks like the skin is totally gone. I have him in a container with betta fix and salt. He is not happy at being in a small container!
Frustrating considering the amount of attention I give to tank cleaning.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html#identification1

fits this description. So it is columnaris. And my clean tank is a hazard causing it to grow even more vigorously! Had recently turned the tank up to 80 degrees as sometimes the room gets chilly and the tank runs about 74. This too is a problem!

I will not be investing ++ $ in antibiotics for this little fish. Paid $.79 for him!!.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats nasty stuff. bleach everything and make a terrarium with frogs and houseplants.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

It must be always present in the water or in the fish and lay low until an opportune moment arises to rear its ugly head.

4 months into owning a fish is a longish time. They spent a month in quarantine without showing anyything wrong.have not seen anyhting like this for a couple of years in the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only thing I can suggest is to keep the hardness up. Add sea salt, epsom salt, baking soda, 1tps/1bps/1tps for 5 gallons every water change. I've never seen "black molly disease" in a hard, salty, alkaline water tank. That would be consistent with a water change trigger.

I think this sort of illness may be spreading though fish distribution channels kept somewhat in check by uv sterilizers even as they select for more aggressive strains.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well this was interesting.
The fish died last evening rather suddenly- I expected him to have a period of lethargy but he didn't. he had a bite to eat and was swimming about then just died.
Odd. He never got any fungus on him that I could see-- just the flesh on his back gone with bloody spots in it. Must have spread internally to some vital organ. 
I am sad to lose a young fish but glad it did not drag out very long.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn! When the light came on the tank at 11 am this morning another danio has a white patch on its head just above the gills. Into the jar for it.Darn hard to catch the fish in a planted tank.
I got out my uv sterilizer. Hope it works--- it is only 5 uv. It does say on the box that it will kill free floating organisms it was the best I Could get at the lfs.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

it likely won't help an infected fish, but may slow the spread to others.


----------

